# From 9 weight to 3 weight...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

After spending the last few weeks swinging 10" flies from the 9 weight, I have been getting out to the local public park (walking distance) for some fun with the 3 weight for a change of pace. 

























This one was fun, crappie on the up side of a pound & a half.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice crappie!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely nice crappie. If you want a real challenge take crappie on the 9 weight without ripping out with the hookset! 

Just kidding lol. Either that or throw those 10" flies with the 3 weight, just to see if ya can haha.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow great crappie


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice crappie! I don't know that anything is much more fun than hammering panfish on a light rod, it's amazing how much fight you can get from them. Crappies, in general, have impressed me the last few years, they can flat out flex a rod!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Very nice!

I just got a 4 wt., and broke her in on some bass at the marina - none under 3#! along with rock bass and crappie. What a riot.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Is a 6 weight pole good for bass and panfish?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have thought of trying for muskie with my 9/10 weight outfit....when I see them in the shallows and they won't hit anything else, or get spooked throwing on them....I have yet to do so though


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

mooreman said:


> Is a 6 weight pole good for bass and panfish?


A 6 weight is a good all around stick, especially for the bass family. A bit much for panfish, but depending on the action of the rod could still be fun. 

I have a Winston 7 weight that can muscle hybrids but still flexes to the handle with panfish.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just bought a BRAND NEW 9 weight Thomas & Thomas for $150!!!


Yes!


----------



## gooser (Jun 9, 2010)

i like 2 hit the rivers with the scott 10' 6wt and lay into the carp ... talk about a fish runnin when hooked ... nice crappie by the way !!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks to a couple fellow OGF'rs, carp are my new prime target. 

I also just bought a 10' 7 weight that I'll review once it arrives. Bought it specifically for next year's steelhead and this summer's carp. 


It cost $58.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

4 weight Beulah Guide Series.... great rod, love the medium action. Throws a 3-5 wt line beautifully... Caught these bluegills and sunfish on 8x tippet & ant & Adams type patterns...





























Switch to a small crayfish pattern & it's nonstop crappie.










Small baitfish pattern:










Even smaller baitfish...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my best purchases to date... a 9 weight Thomas & Thomas rod, brand new, plastic on the handle, never fished or even assembled.... for $150 to my door.


Yes.

























































2 piece, has an amazingly contoured full wells grip, 2 stripping guides & what I believe to be a moderate to fast action. My first high end fast action rod, I've always fished slow to medium Scott & Winston rods...Very excited to try this rod out for hybrid striped bass when then the rivers recede. 

Ebay is your friend if you're looking for a rod, do yourself a favor & start watching auctions for rods that interest you!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

man, thats a good deal. There are tons of good deals right now, but I would be in deep crap if I bought anything right now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey! I was just looking at the very first pic.
Why are you wearing chest waders, it's June!?!?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe, that's a Willy Joe chest pack.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Never casted a T&T and heard good things on them though. but I know that on Ebay that you can really get burnt on a fly rods like I have. Like a recent one, purchasing a Ross 10wt. FlyStik rod. Although I got it replaced, but I will not even bother using it as I will sell it as I will just wait til I get my Winston rod back.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The key is tons of good feedback & an excellent return policy. If either of those are missing, steer clear.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm guessing it was sub-par?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

They all 100% rating , although I returned them but still it was waste of time and money shipping them back.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I meant the rod, it was a piece of crap or what?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The recent one is a Ross FlyStick that wasnt put together properly and sloppy craftmanship and the reel seat was on backward where you couldn't even mount the reel. Another one a Scott I bought the guy said it was brand new ,never used and wrapper was still on the grip but the guides look like they were in saltwater for a week and corrosion was so bad.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thomas & Thomas 9'6" SC 9 weight... on a superglued kibble/bits.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice big cat!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Abel & Scott team up to bring me angling BLISS!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Scott prototype 9 weight, cat put up a very, very healthy fight for its size. I hope to hook into some river hybrids before the weekend is up.


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they nick different fins on different fish for different years so you can tell when/where they were stocked and raised. Sweet hybrid. Never would have guessed you need a 9wt for an Ohio flow.


----------

